# Warum kann ich keine Datenbank mit DB2 erstellen?



## ebruss17 (27. Nov 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich versuche gerade eine Datenbank in DB2 zu erstellen mit dem Befehl:


```
db2 CREATE DATABASE Softwaretestsresults
```

schlägt aber immer fehl 
Error: An unexpected token "Softwaretestresults" was found following "DATABASE". Expected tokens may include: "<database-name>". SQLSTATE=42601

Bin verwirrt....


----------



## Thallius (27. Nov 2014)

Hast Du es schon mal mit Anführungszeichen um den Namen probiert?

Gruß

Claus


----------



## fehlerfinder (6. Dez 2014)

In Ergänzung zu Thallius' Antwort:



ebruss17 hat gesagt.:


> Error: An unexpected token "Softwaretestresults" was found following "DATABASE". Expected tokens may include: "<database-name>". SQLSTATE=42601



Aufmerksames(!!!) lesen von Fehlermeldungen hilft immer mal wieder. Da steht schon genau drin, was du tun könntest, um zum Ziel zu kommen.


----------

